# Front chrome grill removal question



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought a can of plasti-dip spray paint today. I'm preparing to accomplish black grill next weekend. I'm wondering if the removal of front chrome grill is similar to Tiguan's? 

I found this link. 

http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/43#

Please advise. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

bump :screwy:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

monday morning bump


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

The answer to your question is yes exactly the same exacpt there are four screws under the hood to take out they are clearly visible when you look.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok thanks. Time to buy the t20 driver keke


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

There are also 2 on the bottom I believe


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh ok,thanks. I'm gonna take it out,separate chrome stripes and frame from the plastic. Hopefully will be similar to tiguan's setup


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

Epence said:


> Oh ok,thanks. I'm gonna take it out,separate chrome stripes and frame from the plastic. Hopefully will be similar to tiguan's setup


Good luck! Although you can remove the front grill from the car, trying to separate the chrome strips and frame from the plastic was not something i was able to do when trying to apply my vinyl. I took it to several vinyl guys and none of them were able to accomplish this either. Hopefully, you're able to figure it out and have the right tools. There are about a hundred little piece that need to be unsnapped to accomplish this. 

Unfortunately, I can't comment on how closely it would resemble the tiguan setup.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Now you're scaring me, but I'll see how far I can get


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

is it too hard to vinyl it without taking every part apart?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

It's not that hard, but cutting the edges takes more precision. Uneven cut lines from afar is ok. Close up makes me feel like I did a crappy job. It's gonna be a learning experience either way.


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

Epence said:


> It's not that hard, but cutting the edges takes more precision. Uneven cut lines from afar is ok. Close up makes me feel like I did a crappy job. It's gonna be a learning experience either way.


Wait, are you doing vinyl or plastic dip?

In either case, I agree it's not that hard to vinyl it either but the edges definitely make it tough. And due to the curvature of the chrome frame, relief cuts had to be made on some of the corners, so chrome still shows in certain sports. My vinyl came out uneven but I'm living with it, since it looks fine from 3 feet away.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm gonna use plasti-dip.

OR i'll throw the whole thing into plasti-dip paint bucket :laugh:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Epence said:


> I bought a can of plasti-dip spray paint today. I'm preparing to accomplish black grill next weekend. I'm wondering if the removal of front chrome grill is similar to Tiguan's?
> 
> I found this link.
> 
> ...


Damn you for finding this and posting. Add one more mod to the list.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol if you accomplish it before I do, please do update


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Its not to hard to get chrome out of grill. I used a bunch of popcsicle sticks under each locking little wedge and worked my way around so they would not lock back into place. Do at least 4-6 coats in good conditions and 45-60 min between coats and then give at least 1 full day to dry. if you rush to reinstall it when you push it all back togeather you will mess it up with prints. 
Mine is perfect like day one many months ago.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Its not to hard to get chrome out of grill. I used a bunch of popcsicle sticks under each locking little wedge and worked my way around so they would not lock back into place. Do at least 4-6 coats in good conditions and 45-60 min between coats and then give at least 1 full day to dry. if you rush to reinstall it when you push it all back togeather you will mess it up with prints.
> Mine is perfect like day one many months ago.


Have you posted pics?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i can't get the bottom half out after unscrewed 4 on top. I need guidance  

are the tabs and clips on the bottom part of the steps (looking upside down/above the lower grill)?

Sorry for being dumb.:banghead:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Noob bump


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, those need to be unclipped to remove the grill.


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

Epence, any luck? I'm looking to do this myself, and curious of your outcome. Any other thoughts or tricks you'd like to share from your mod?


----------



## enyapneb (Aug 25, 2013)

How did you get on?

Did the plasti dip work....?


----------

